# Pix of ur kills.



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

I blow pheasants up with my 20 guage......because of that, no pix!!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Don't have any.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

here ar some.


----------



## traphuntfish (Dec 23, 2006)

1st buck of the year.. my second biggest buck. shot 35 yards with a bow









2nd buck of the year.. my biggest buck.. shot 12 yards with a bow


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

this was a few years ago. 2 or 3 yrs.


----------



## gareed13 (Aug 14, 2007)

those are some nice animals sorry i dont have any iv shot a buttonbuck


----------



## Kinger1488 (Jan 6, 2005)

this is my 07' buck


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

couple years ago










this past season


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

Awesome pictures guys!
I will get some pictures posted of my deer and my bobcat ASAP!!
Ty Noe


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

Kinger1488 said:


> this is my 07' buck


Nice face paint...I don't got any pics cause I haven't got anything worth posting...with I had pics of me with the 58lbs beaver my uncle shot or the 38lbs one I shot...other than that only a good sized northern pike (32in, 7lbs) and a good sized lake trout (7lbs, 26in), both of which were too big to keep.


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

how you even post pix?


----------



## KSHunterKid (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the deer I got this year.


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

i aint killed nuthin but time this year


----------



## mathews93 (Feb 7, 2008)

what kind of broad heads do u use?


----------



## mathews93 (Feb 7, 2008)

*.*



traphuntfish said:


> 1st buck of the year.. my second biggest buck. shot 35 yards with a bow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you seem to be a good hunter so what kind of broad heads do you use?


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

*bowkill*

heres some pics of the deer i shot with a bow this year.Next year im going all traditional its to easy this way:wink:


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

Back to the top!!! Any more pics of your deer


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Wyoming Antelope 2006

















Whitetail 2006 Adams County, Ohio










Whitetail West Virginia (right one)









First time trapping

















And i liked this one, its my Dad and a coyote still in the trap.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

ttt


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

Itsgood to see some fellow trappers on here. I thought i was the only one:shade: Keep the pics coming


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

This was my first antelope hunt ever!









This was my girlfriends first hunt ever of any sort. turned out to be a good one!


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

*congrats*

well, congrats to everyone here! it's such a great feeling knowing you accomplished something most hunters never will, hours of practice and countless days just waiting for the actual hunt. congrats:darkbeer:

ps ill get some of my pics and post this week.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

buck hogs ducks..shot by me and a 43 goose weekend in sept. (four guys)


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

honk honk boom


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

great pics on this post. congrats to everyone!!!!


----------



## highcountry12 (Mar 10, 2007)

shot out of tree 









there are like 4 arows in it and if you ever shot a groundhog with a bow u would know why.










all these are backyard kills. cant find any from when i went to wyoming. i took a antelope and a mule deer there and also shot 3 mule deer does for the farmer.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

master hunter said:


> this was a few years ago. 2 or 3 yrs.


the top one is older than 2-3 yrs. cause i am 13.


----------

